# Clutch (?) will engage



## cnl390 (Mar 31, 2008)

We have a JD 870 that won't move.
My brother was trying to push a large rock with the bucket and after several tries the tractor wouldn't go anymore. It appears to be stuck in neutral, which leads me to believe he broke something clutch related.


----------



## cnl390 (Mar 31, 2008)

I meant "will not" engage


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum, cnl390.

When you say it appears to be stuck in neutral, do you mean doesn't go into gear under any circumstances? Does it grind? Does it shift when not running? We need to define the problem.


----------



## cnl390 (Mar 31, 2008)

It shifts into gear without grinding, but it doesn't engage the gearbox


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The problem is with the clutch.


----------

